# Conficker-Wurm erfährt ein Update



## Newsfeed (12 März 2009)

Der Conficker-Wurm ist erneut in einer neuen Version unterwegs. Laut Kaspersky bringt die Malware erweiterte Trojaner-Funktionalität. Außerdem wehrt sich auch diese Version wieder gegen Sicherheits-Software.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Weiterlesen...


----------

